# Spice



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

This is my Boston Terrier Spice, figured I'd show everyone my other pet. She's about 6. I found her 5 years ago and we have been best friends since.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

awwww! She's so sweet. And looking muscular (I always say "do you even lift, bro?" to mine) :-D I have a female Boston/Chihuahua mix myself who's 7, and a male Boston who's 6.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Yeah she's a bottomless pit.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Strawberry12 said:


> awwww! She's so sweet. And looking muscular (I always say "do you even lift, bro?" to mine) :-D I have a female Boston/Chihuahua mix myself who's 7, and a male Boston who's 6.



I saw them, they are really cute.. I love the pic of your boy on the steps. Spice sits like that but kinda on her right hip.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks! Yeah he rarely sits "normally" unless he's begging. Most of the time he sits all slouchy like that. Where did you find her?


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

It's a funny story. I was at my twin sister's house and I was with my niece and nephew playing with their dog. I started playing around and told them soon I'll have a Boston terrier and we'll all play together and so on. I drive home and a few hours later my sister calls me and says this dog walked into their yard. Sends me a pic of Spice. I drive back and I see her, starving and dehydrated so I take her home and have my sister make posters and call the humane society. No one claimed her so I kept her and nursed her back to health.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

clopez1 said:


> It's a funny story. I was at my twin sister's house and I was with my niece and nephew playing with their dog. I started playing around and told them soon I'll have a Boston terrier and we'll all play together and so on. I drive home and a few hours later my sister calls me and says this dog walked into their yard. Sends me a pic of Spice. I drive back and I see her, starving and dehydrated so I take her home and have my sister make posters and call the humane society. No one claimed her so I kept her and nursed her back to health.


WOW that was meant to be! She looks really sweet.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Yeah she was sent to me.. She's kind of sweet, she's not very affectionate.. She gives me kisses so I can leave her alone. Example if I'm giving her hugs she'll give me a lick and be like ok you got a kiss, put me down. She's more into playing than loving until bedtime. That's when she's clingy, she has to be up against me, if I move and she doesn't feel me she moves too.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

^

Awwww that made me laugh & smile.Dogs are the best! :-D


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

They are the best. Life is better when you have pets. I have two nieces that were never allowed a pet and there's something off about them. I could never imagine not having a pet.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

^ Same here.I would feel so empty without my fur & fin bubs.


----------

